# Tomy/AFX/Aurora?



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

It was advertised a few months ago that they were releasing a lap counting system. I saw a picture of it. Looks like a grandstand. Has buttons,lights, and a display on it. Supposed to be somewhat all inclusive. Counts laps, lap times, position. Anyone ever heard of it? Seen it? Have it? I want to get it but cant find it? Thanks!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That is the old unit.

A new one is being released, but like most of their other releases, has been pushed back after a tumultuous 2009 (not of their own making).


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks montoya1!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Jerzferno I have two of those old units. One only works until it gets warm. I live in Northern NJ if you would like to see it in person.


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here´s a grandstand lapcounter...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Wheels-Mate..._Scalextrics_Slot_Cars_ET?hash=item45f007ae09


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That only counts, not times.

I would suggest go the PC route or get a zip zap timer for now and wait for the new Tomy unit.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Montoya - Whats the easiest, most reliable, and cost effective PC system to use? It would be for a 4 lane track. I have an old PC thats been updated so it should be fine for the software. I wanted to go that route, but was leary about it. Its new territory for me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I use this one, it´s a free download. Never had any problems with it.

http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/hoofdframe.html

DOS system, so it doesn´t make sounds. I do that myself. :hat:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I prefer trackmate.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I use this one, it´s a free download. Never had any problems with it.
> 
> http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/hoofdframe.html
> 
> DOS system, so it doesn´t make sounds. I do that myself. :hat:


varoooooom varoooooom roar roar whaaaaaaaaaa whaaaaaaaaaaa:tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Hey Jerzferno I have two of those old units. One only works until it gets warm. I live in Northern NJ if you would like to see it in person.
> 
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the offer. I think Im going to get up enough nerve and try a PC based scoring system. 

One last question, Do any of these systems come turn key? I dont have the know how to go to Radio Shack and buy lights/relays/cables/connectors etc.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Do any of these systems come turn key?


TrackMate comes closest. You still have to mount the sensors (and optionally the light bridge if going with an IR setup), wire the track power relay to your power supply and interface board, and optionally wire the track call button(s) to the interface board. I think it is easy to set up. The hardest part for me on my current track was getting the IR sensors mounted since I installed it after my track was mounted to the table and buried in scenery. Even then it was straightforward and worked perfectly the first time. 

If you are going to run real races the track power relay is a must. The track call button feature is optional since you can still do it from the keyboard without external push buttons.

I cannot overstate how much having a good race management system adds to the overall enjoyment of your track. It definitely takes it to the next level and reinforces the enjoyment that you get from your hobby investment. If your race management system is a source of frustration, dump it and get a good system like TrackMate. I'm building a second track and which race management system to use is not even something I think about. It's going to be TrackMate.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I love being able to use Trakmate to tell the drivers their gaps to the car in front/behind.

Some crumble, some man up, and oftens times its a suprise who does which! And that is just one of the nice features.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Trackmate is great if you have the money for it.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Another Vote for TrackMate!*



Montoya1 said:


> I prefer trackmate.


I took TrackMate out of the box, installed the LED Sensors in the track, placed the light bridge, wired-up the relay and track call button and started counting laps 

No trips to the store, no hours of adjusting...it just works :thumbsup:

Bob B.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I have to admit...*

Getting past the price on Track Mate was tough...
But I am glad I did.
I had played with a few of the free lap timers and counters.
One would count on red, white and blue. But not yellow.
Another program would count white, blue and yellow. But not red.
Hmmm. This was using the same computer and the same sensors.
Bought Track Mate. Hooked it up using the same computer.
Everything works fine......
So it was worth the money for me.

Scott


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. Trackmate it is. Ill be posting agin if I run into problems. Mechanics is my forte. Electronics..............................eeeeeehhhh.


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

I have two trackmate systems (one 4 lane and one 6 lane) I must say that they work very well for club racing. Easy to set up and simple to work with.

I had an issue once with the wiring (previous track owner cut the light cable from the sensors so I had to rewire) and sent them a detialed email and theye replied with exact repairs and cable "pinout" in less than an hour. Cust service is great and the board works well.

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.

Dan


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a Track Mate on my Dragstrip and on my 4 lane track. Once again in NJ and close enough to see how it works.


Dave


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave - Thats good to know. Maybe ill take you up on that and see it in person. Pm me with the town you live in. You know where I am.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I havent looked for the system yet. Soooooo where do I buy it? From their site, or are there distributors? Thanks for helping me save internet surfing time.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you buy from the site send him a check or a m.o. if you use a credit card you will be charged 10 percent because he is in canada.I also have the 4 lane setup I am computer Illerate and I set mine up.Works great.He also sells on ebay.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Does he accept Pay Pal?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Contact Info:

http://www.trackmateracing.com/a_contact_us.asp

Plus, toll free phone call with a human attached to the other end.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Contact Info:
> 
> http://www.trackmateracing.com/a_contact_us.asp
> 
> Plus, toll free phone call with a human attached to the other end.


Thank you for the information!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So.... how did it work out?


----------

